# I found ear-plug heaven



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

An added bonus...less condensation buildup in your brain:laughing:


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like you're talking about caulk backer rod? I think you'll get even better performance if you put the backer rod in each ear, and then top that with a small dab of caulk. You'll be sound-proofed, AND weather-sealed! :yes:


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

How about clear silicone... perfectly molded to your ear once it cures. Of course it might be difficult to remove...


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Same theory as the little disposable orange foam plugs that you twist and insert. But I would be a lot more comfortable with the chemical composition of foam plugs designed to go into my ear canal, than with the composition of backer rod:yes:


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

Not me. them hear plugs are all made in China. My foam insulation in made in good 'ol USA.


----------

